# Is Corsair reliable?



## Loka2224 (Apr 13, 2011)

I've never used Corsair memory really...and with the upgrade I'm working on I'm looking at 8gigs of RAM 2x4...now Corsair saves me money, or for A-data its another 50$ or Kingston 68$...So my question is, Is Corsair a reliable provider of RAM? Should I expect problems?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 13, 2011)

Corsair is a trustworthy reliable brand all-around with any PC product.


----------



## Loka2224 (Apr 13, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Corsair is a trustworthy reliable brand all-around with any PC product.



Thank you, also the RAM I'm getting as said is 2x4 @ 1600MHZ, for 24$ I could probably get 4x2 but its @ 1333MHZ...any advice you can offer?


----------



## Loka2224 (Apr 13, 2011)

Never mind, seems like 8gigs of RAM would be an Overkill, going to be getting 2x2 @ 4gigs 1600MHZ by A-Data just to be sure, I'll be saving.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 13, 2011)

you'd ask Corsair's reputation but trust A-Data implicitly? my opinions would be reversed there.

not saying they are necessarily bad - but they are most likely not as high quality as Corsair.  Still, I have used their ram before and had no problems.  and I do agree 8 is overkill for 90% of users.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 13, 2011)

Wonder what A Data RMA is like? Do they have a good customer service record?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 13, 2011)

The PSU's are great. The RAM sucks IMO. I've had bunches of them go bad. Personally I would go G-Skill or Patriot "Vipers".


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 13, 2011)

Never ever had a problem with Corsair to be honest and have been using there product for years


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 13, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Wonder what A Data RMA is like? Do they have a good customer service record?



My RAM has never gave me a problem  
I've had this RAM for almost 2 years

Corsair, I've only bought PSU from them.. And there several I bought I've only had to replace one... I actually just sent it off yesterday. RMA was very easy and fast


----------



## Goodman (Apr 13, 2011)

I always bought Kingston ram & never look back...

Corsair is probably the best when it comes to overclocking but to me the big price tag doesn't justify the very little more you get over other good brand

As for 8Gb of ram is overkill for sure , anything over 4GB is overkill unless you do some serious video/photo editing or running a couple VPC at same time

For games & every day web surf & watch movies 4GB is more than enough you'll rarely use over 3.5GB anyways even with Crysis full blown @2500x1600  
Maybe if you use multi-monitors & Eyefinity would be using more than 4GB but that is not in everyone wallet...

Anyhow people that use more than 4Gb on their PC for games only are just spending money for nothing
it is as good as throw it in toilette & flush it 

Until we see everything get 64bit & be mean stream (maybe in 3-5 years away?) we won't need more than 4GB


----------



## lucas4 (Apr 13, 2011)

corsair is a good brand! 
seem very reliable and helpful especially in the US!

i really dont care about RAM brand tho! all the top manufacturers offer lifetime warranty, so id go with whoever


----------



## Muhad (Apr 16, 2011)

I  would say yes and also say the their support is outstanding.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 16, 2011)

That's like asking "Is Intel reliable?"


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 16, 2011)

btarunr said:


> That's like asking "Is Intel reliable?"




well, it's like asking "Is nVidia reliable?"


----------



## Kreij (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been using Dominators for years. I got a couple of sticks that were DOA, but never had a problem with one going bad over time.
The support is outstanding and fast.
Remember, if you buy a matched pair and one is bad, you will have to send them both back (and will receive another matched set).


----------



## Melvis (Apr 16, 2011)

I only use Corsair RAM if possible, and in the past 6yrs ive had NONE die on me, ranging from DDR400, 800, 1066, 1333, and 1600. So yes i think there RAM is great and with a life time warranty on most.

PSU's ive had 1 out of ummm 10 or more Die on me, so there PSU's also seem to be very good. Ranging from CX400,430,450, 500, 520, 620 and 650 and only the 620 Died on me last yr.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 16, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> well, it's like asking "Is nVidia reliable?"



Yeah, see, what a dumb question.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 16, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Yeah, see, what a dumb question.



precisely, manufacturers "can" be "considered" reliable, but not every product can be guaranteed as reliable - such is life - same as cars, tv's, phones and females. need i say more


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2011)

It is NOT a stupid question. OP was asking about the BRAND in general, didn't state specifics as to which model series either. Remember there isn't any stupid questions, the only thing stupid abotu them is if you don't ask.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 16, 2011)

it can be considered a stupid question unless the OP expects every thing he buys in the world to be 100% working for the rest of his life, then its not a stupid question.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 16, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> it can be considered a stupid question unless the OP expects every thing he buys in the world to be 100% working for the rest of his life, then its not a stupid question.



He didn't ask if it's going to be 100% working for the rest of his life, he asked "is Corsair reliable?" Not a stupid question AT ALL if you are not in the know about such things. 

In response to the OP's question, I would say "on the whole" Corsair are seen as a very reliable brand but any hardware, from any particular brand can, and do, have problems at some point. Corsair however also excel with their warranties offered so this can also give added assurance to the end user.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 16, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I would say "on the whole" Corsair are seen as a very reliable brand but any hardware, from any particular brand can, and do, have problems at some point



errr, you diss me then say ~exactly the same thing as me 


LMFAO 



2DividedbyZero said:


> precisely, manufacturers "can" be "considered" reliable, but not every product can be guaranteed as reliable


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 16, 2011)

2 Rigs, 2 Corsair water coolers(H70 & H50), 16GB of Corsair ram(8gb 2133mhz, 8GB 1866mhz), 2 Dominator Airflow Pro Parrametric Display kits, One Corsair F60 SSD, One Corsair PSU, One 4-year-old Corsair USB flash drive. AND.....this is just two rigs.















I trust Corsair explicitly. Anyone who does not, just simply had a bad expereince, and hasn't given them another chance. No offense, Mailman, but I do feel you are very wrong.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 16, 2011)

I love their PSU's and SSD's. Both have performed very well for me. As far as ram goes, I've never had a stick of theirs go bad, so reliability has not been a concern. I've just not been happy with the overclocking potential or their mid-high sticks, and I won't dish out the crazy cash they want for Dominator GT's.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 16, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> errr, you diss me then say ~exactly the same thing as me
> 
> 
> LMFAO



I didn't diss you at all  I also didn't say exactly the same as you either 

And if you find that funny then :shadedshu

Perhaps spend less time jumping in there with misguided statements and more time helping the OP?

To the OP - Perhaps look at starting a "new build thread" in the system builder section and we can advise you on a few more reliable parts.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have never had Corsair RAM but i have only heard good things. I have only had Mushkin RAM and they all have oc very well.


----------



## wiak (Apr 16, 2011)

corsair is a exellent brand, much like ocz is, its quality all the way on their highend and lowend products, kingston/a-data on the other hand is cheaper/quality brands if you ask me*

corsair makes overclocker friendly hardware, and their core brand is basicly memory, but their power supplys are exellent

btw
i got nearly 10 aka lost count amunt of flash voyagers
i got 3x 8GB Vengeance CL8 kits
i got a 620W HX series power supply

none except a flash voyager got unglued, but other than it no problems at all, even all the memory kits has not failed yet, and i have also tested all of them in memtest86+


----------



## robn (Apr 16, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> ...I've just not been happy with the overclocking potential or their mid-high sticks, and I won't dish out the crazy cash they want for Dominator GT's.



Yeah that's the only slight downer I've had. My 1600MHz triple channel sticks weren't easy to get working on x58 - which they were specifically designed for, and the max OC I ever got was 1650MHz 
Crucial (aka Micron) always seem generous with OCing even on their value range, in comparison.
I picked the Corsair RAM because it was cheapest at the time. It's reliability has been 0 problems so far.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 16, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I won't dish out the crazy cash they want for Dominator GT's.




LoL. WHUT!?!


high prices? Where? 8GB 2133 9-11-9 1.5v for $139 is priced high? They are priced right along with everyone else.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 17, 2011)

This is only my opinion and based on my own experience with some of their products.
Corsair does make reliable products, ones that I have had.
Which included memory, a PSU, and a couple of USB sticks.
Sticks still work, memory and PSU are still chugging away in the sis-in-laws desktop that she inherited from me on an upgrade of one of my systems.

Remember though... if you by a low end product, don't expect it to perform like the higher end ones.
Get what is proper for your application, something that meets or exceeds the requirements you plan on using for.


----------

